# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Предрассудки

## Irina

*Предлагаю поговорить о предрассудках. Какие знаете? С какими сталкивались? Откуда берутся и почему мы в них верим?* 


*Для информации: Предрассудки, предубеждения, стереотипы… все это чужие суждения, которые мы берем на веру без дополнительной проверки.*

----------


## Irina

Женщине с ребёнком практически невозможно выйти замуж, бесплатное лечение не может быть качественным, даже совсем старая иномарка лучше новых жигулей. Кстати с последним не согласна, но всё-таки такой предрассудок часто встречается.

----------


## Irina

*А вот как вы к таким предрассудкам относитесь?*
Настоящая женщина должна иметь детей,быть аккуратна и любит порядок, должна всем нравиться, не может быть карьеристкой.
Настоящий мужчина всегда хочет секса, никогда не плачет, не любит умных женщин, должен быть успешным. 
 Быть одиноким – неприлично. Неприятность – это наказание за что-то. Везет дуракам!

----------


## Vanya

> *А вот как вы к таким предрассудкам относитесь?*





> Настоящая женщина должна иметь детей, не может быть карьеристкой, должна всем нравиться


нет




> быть аккуратна и любит порядок


эм.. ну это должно быть свойственно каждому. по-моему так..




> Настоящий мужчина всегда хочет секса, никогда не плачет, не любит умных женщин


нет




> должен быть успешным


как-то абстрактно.. 




> Быть одиноким – неприлично. Неприятность – это наказание за что-то. Везет дуракам!


ни с одним не согласен)

----------


## kalita

Все французы по утрам едят лягушек; женщина за рулем "обезьяна с гранатой"; В России по улицам ходят медведи, и все россияне копят матрешек и играют на балалайках; настоящий мужик - это никогда не плачущий "качек", под 2 метра ростом с огромным ч***м; каждый гений - придурок; все блондинки - тупые; все чиновники - коррупционеры; мужчина во чтобы то не стало после 20 обязан женится и "наделать" детей; женщина должна стоять у плиты и воспитывать детей; абсолютно все тещи злые и коварные; на автомобилях марки Волга ездят одни психопаты и обиженные на весь мир неврастеники; все рок-музыканты - поголовно наркоманы; все мужчины культуры и искусства - гомосексуалисты; все бизнес-леди и мужественные женщины - лесбиянки или мужененавистницы; в обществе человек обязан стесняться и улыбаться; от онанизма слепнут и еще куча бед;
разбогатеть абсолютно невозможно; знания даются с трудом; чтобы зарабатывать - необходимо пахать с утра до вечера; человек читая техническую книгу обязан нахмурится и сделать серьезный вид, иначе он ничего не поймет.

----------


## zaraki

> даже совсем старая иномарка лучше новых жигулей. Кстати с последним не согласна, но всё-таки такой предрассудок часто встречается.


не согласным может быть только тот кто никогда не сталкивался с данным утверждением лично - в частности это касается и тех кто тупо привык возить свою прекрасную опу (жены) а ремонтом за них занимается посторонний человек(муж...)
как пример приведу автопробег премьера путина с новенькой калиной

----------


## Carlen

Не знаю, но переездил на разных машинах, импортных и жигулях. Спорить о том что лучше - сложно. В разных случаях - разные ответы.

----------


## Carlen

[QUOTE=kalita;26338] женщина за рулем "обезьяна с гранатой";

не согласен, знаю многих женщин, ладно пусть не многих, но некоторых, которые ездят лучше, увереннее, а главное - правильнее многих, гордящихся собой, точнее своим вождением, мужчин. Также знаю действительно многих женщин, которые ездят пусть немного осторожно, но уж точно гораздо умнее некоторых мужиков, например моя жена. -))

----------


## kalita

[QUOTE=Carlen;26352]


> женщина за рулем "обезьяна с гранатой";
> 
> не согласен, знаю многих женщин, ладно пусть не многих, но некоторых, которые ездят лучше, увереннее, а главное - правильнее многих, гордящихся собой, точнее своим вождением, мужчин. Также знаю действительно многих женщин, которые ездят пусть немного осторожно, но уж точно гораздо умнее некоторых мужиков, например моя жена. -))


Дык я не говорю что я с этим согласна. Тема предрассудки, вот и написан предрассудок.

----------

